# اللهم إني بلغت .. اللهم فأشهد



## مـسـلـمـه (1 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..


ان الدين عند الله هو الاســـــــــــــــلام ..

والرســــــــــول هو محمـــــــــــــد عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام ..


والدين الاسلامي هو خاااتم الادياان
والرسول محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام هو خاتم الانبياء والمرسلين

اللهم اني بلغت اللهم فأشهد ..

عشان يوم القياامة ماتقولوش ماحدش بلغنا او قالنا ..
انا بلغتكم ..

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..


----------



## THE GALILEAN (1 ديسمبر 2006)

مـسـلـمـه قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> ...




نعم تتبعين نهج محمد في الرد على اهل الكتاب دائما يرد بعبارات وليس بالبينات
كلامك كله حبر على ورق

اثبثي ان دين الاسلام هو دين من عند الله
واثبثي ان محمد فعلا نبي من عند الله


----------



## SH@ZLY (1 ديسمبر 2006)

الاثبتات كتيره قوي يا استاذ .... لو عايز الحقيقة ابحث بعقلك وانت تلاقيها 

علشان زي ما قالت الاخت يوم القيامة متقولشي محدش بلغنا 

والسلام ختااام


----------



## THE GALILEAN (1 ديسمبر 2006)

sh@zly قال:


> الاثبتات كتيره قوي يا استاذ .... لو عايز الحقيقة ابحث بعقلك وانت تلاقيها
> 
> علشان زي ما قالت الاخت يوم القيامة متقولشي محدش بلغنا
> 
> والسلام ختااام



هذا ليس اثباث انت لم تقدم لنا اي اثباث على ان الاسلام دين سماوي 

صراحة انا لا اؤمن ان الله يرسل نبي عنصري مثل محمد


----------



## KaS_ELdaM (1 ديسمبر 2006)

يا اختنا العزيزه هو مش كلام وخلاص يعني ايه هو الدين عند الاسلام اذا كان قرأنك ورسولك يؤمنون بعيسي وموسي رغم اننا لا نعترف بشخص اسمه عيسي 
وَجَعَلْنَا ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَأُمَّهُ آيَةً وَآوَيْنَاهُمَا إِلَى رَبْوَةٍ ذَاتِ قَرَارٍ وَمَعِينٍ [المؤمنون : 50]
إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِنْهُ (النساء 171(

فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهَا (أى مريم) مِنْ رُوحِنَا وَجَعَلْنَاهَا وَابْنَهَا آيَةً لِلْعَالَمِينَ (الأنبياء 91(
قَالَ اللَّهُ يَاعِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنْ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَجَاعِلُ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوكَ فَوْقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ (آل عمران 55(


وَقَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ بِعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنْ التَّوْرَاةِ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الإِنجِيلَ فِيهِ هُدًى وَنُورٌ وَمُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنْ التَّوْرَاةِ وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةً لِلْمُتَّقِينَ (المائدة 46)

وَلْيَحْكُمْ أَهْلُ الإِنجِيلِ بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمْ الْفَاسِقُونَ (المائدة 47)

 بعد هذه الايات مينفعش تقوليلي ان الدين عند الله الاسلام والقرأن يكرم عيسي والانجيل

ثانيا لما حضرتك تقولي ان محمد رسول الله اثبتي 

لأن محمد لا ينطبق عليه لقب رسول ولا لقب نبي  وبالدليل
تعريف كلمه النبوه  هي   الاخبار بما سيحدث فى المستقبل مش فى الماضى .. واى شخص نطلق عليه نبى لابد وان يكون لديه نبوءة عن اشياء تحدث فى المستقبل سواء فى حياته او بعد مماته ومحمد لا يجوز اطلاق كلمة نبى عليه لأنه لم يأت بنبوة قط من اى نوع .

اما كلمه رسول  كلمة رسول تعنى همزة وصل بين المرسل  والمرسل اليه  .. همزة وصل بين المرسل والمرسل اليه .. ومحمد بموجب كل المراجع الاسلامية لا يجوز اطلاق كلمة رسول عليه لأن المراجع الاسلامية تقول ان الرسول كان جبريل اللذى كان يتقابل مع اله الاسلام(المرسل - الراسل)  ويجلب منه الايات ويلقيها على مسامع المرسل اليه (محمد).. يعنى محمد مجرد مردد لكلام الرسول (جبريل

ياريت اشوف ردك علي هذا الكلام


----------



## lord12 (1 ديسمبر 2006)

KaS_ELdaM قال:


> يا اختنا العزيزه هو مش كلام وخلاص يعني ايه هو الدين عند الاسلام اذا كان قرأنك ورسولك يؤمنون بعيسي وموسي رغم اننا لا نعترف بشخص اسمه عيسي
> وَجَعَلْنَا ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَأُمَّهُ آيَةً وَآوَيْنَاهُمَا إِلَى رَبْوَةٍ ذَاتِ قَرَارٍ وَمَعِينٍ [المؤمنون : 50]
> إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِنْهُ (النساء 171(
> 
> ...



مين قالك ياحبيبي ان سيدنا محمد مالوش ولا نبوءه 
اسمحلي اقولك ده جهل منك ليس اكثر
النبي محمد اخبرنا بأشياء عديده وكلها حدثت في عصرنا هذا
ومنها علامات الساعه الصغرى
ثانيا جبريل رسول ولكن رسول وهو الي بيوصل الرساله الى الرسل (البشر)
لأن مفيش رسول بياخد رساله من الله مباشرة لازم جبريل الروح الأمين هو الي يوصلها
وسيدنا محمد هو الوحيد الي كان بيتعامل مع جبريل وبياخد منه الآيات وبيوصلها لينا احنا البشر
وجبريل منزل بأمر ربه الى سيدنا محمد لكي يبلغ الرساله للناس
جبريل قام بتوصيل الرساله لسيدنا محمد فقط وسيدنا محمد هو الي تحمل كل اعباء توصيل الرساله للعالمين


----------



## tina_tina (1 ديسمبر 2006)

اختى مسلمة 
انا بشكرك انك وصلتلنا الرسالة دى لكى جزيل الشكر 
واللى عاوز ياخد بيها ياخد مفيش مشكلة 
بس تعالى عاوزة استفسر منك على حاجة

لما يجى واحد صحفى ويكتب كلام وحش اوى فى جريدة على مثلا اى حد مهم ويروحوا ويقبضوا عليه

هيقولوا احنا نقبض على كلامه بس لانه هو اللى اتقال ولا هيقبضوا عليه لانه هو صاحب الكلام ده 
وهو وكلامه واحد
ده عقل ومنطق​ولما يجى فى القرأن وفيه ايه بتقول
إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِنْهُ (النساء 171(
ايه الفرق بين الله وكلمة الله؟
مش بذمتك الاتنين واحد

​


----------



## فادية (1 ديسمبر 2006)

مـسـلـمـه قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> ...



الهم اني سمعت ان الاسلام دين 
الهم اني بحثت فيه فلم اجد ما يشير لكونه دين 
الهم فلذلك انا لن اتبعه ما حييت 
الهم فاشهد 

شكرا لك يا اختي على هذا البلاغ 
لكني اتمنى انك تستعملي عقلك بدلا من الهتافات التي ترددينها علك تعرفي الدين الحق لتنالي الخلاص الابدي


----------



## SH@ZLY (1 ديسمبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> اختى مسلمة
> انا بشكرك انك وصلتلنا الرسالة دى لكى جزيل الشكر
> واللى عاوز ياخد بيها ياخد مفيش مشكلة
> بس تعالى عاوزة استفسر منك على حاجة
> ...



*يا استاذ اولا انت بتستشهد بكلام القرآن وأنت مش معترف به ..... عجيب قوي ؟؟؟

وتفسيرك للأيه خاطيء يا جميل .... الاية بتقول كلمته القاها ... 

وليس عيسى هو الكلمة ...

والكلمة التي القاها الله هي ... كن ... فكان عيسى 

لان في ايات تانية بتفسر وتوضح معنى الآية دي ......

إِنَّمَا قَوْلُنَا لِشَيْءٍ إِذَا أَرَدْنَاهُ أَنْ نَقُولَ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ 

مَا كَانَ لِلَّهِ أَنْ يَتَّخِذَ مِنْ وَلَدٍ سُبْحَانَهُ إِذَا قَضَى أَمْراً فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ 

بَدِيعُ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَإِذَا قَضَى أَمْراً فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ 

قَالَتْ رَبِّ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي وَلَدٌ وَلَمْ يَمْسَسْنِي بَشَرٌ قَالَ كَذَلِكِ اللَّهُ يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ إِذَا قَضَى أَمْراً فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ 

وفي ايات تانية كتير قوي بنفس المعنى .... يبقى المقصود بعيسى في الكلمة انه كن

والسلام ختام ،*


----------



## ارووجة (1 ديسمبر 2006)

اها برافو

اوكي اختي اعطيني شي  معجزة  سواها  نبيكم


من فترة على قصة انشقاق القمر  اكتشوف  انها  غلط
ومن  شي اسبوعين  قال الشيخ الازهر  انه اسماء الله الحسنى فيها غلط
متوقعة يجي بكرة وتقولو  رسولكم مااسمه محمد



اوكي معلش

هحطت الرابط ده  هتستفيدو منه كتير

وتصفحيه يااختي انتي واللي معك

http://3lotus.com/ar/index.htm
يلا بااااي


ربنا يهديكم


----------



## tina_tina (1 ديسمبر 2006)

SH@ZLY قال:


> *يا استاذ اولا انت بتستشهد بكلام القرآن وأنت مش معترف به ..... عجيب قوي ؟؟؟*
> 
> *وتفسيرك للأيه خاطيء يا جميل .... الاية بتقول كلمته القاها ... *
> 
> ...


 
على فكرة من الواضح جدا انك مش بتعرف تقرا خالص 
واجبلك الدليل 
اصل احنا بتوع الدليل
اولا انا اسمى تينا................................ معتقدش فى ولد اسمه تينا
ثانيا بخصوص تفسير الايه 
الايه بتقول 
كلمتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتته
ياريت تكون وضحت عندك 
التاء عايدة على مين ياجميل
وبعدين اه بستشهد من عندكم بايات بس مش شرط اكون مقتنعة بيها 
عجبى​


----------



## LuckyPro (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*هل بالحق ان الدين عند الله الاسلام*

*اذا الهك انهزامى مرتج*

*فالتقرا تلك النصوص التى اخذت من فم رسولك العابد لالة كاذب تارة يوقل ان الدين السلام وتارة يقول السلام على انتهاء دين الاسلام*



* حديث 2838 - الإيمان - سنن الترمذى.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*2838 - حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو كُرَيْبٍ حَدَّثَنَا حَفْصُ بْنُ غِيَاثٍ عَنِ الأَعْمَشِ عَنْ أَبِى إِسْحَاقَ عَنْ أَبِى الأَحْوَصِ عَنْ
عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- « **إِنَّ الإِسْلاَمَ بَدَأَ غَرِيبًا وَسَيَعُودُ غَرِيبًا
كَمَا بَدَأَ فَطُوبَى لِلْغُرَبَاءِ ». وَفِى الْبَابِ عَنْ سَعْدٍ وَابْنِ عُمَرَ وَجَابِرٍ وَأَنَسٍ وَعَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو. قَالَ أَبُو
عِيسَى هَذَا حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ صَحِيحٌ غَرِيبٌ مِنْ حَدِيثِ ابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ إِنَّمَا نَعْرِفُهُ مِنْ حَدِيثِ حَفْصِ بْنِ غِيَاثٍ عَنِ
الأَعْمَشِ وَأَبُو الأَحْوَصِ اسْمُهُ عَوْفُ بْنُ مَالِكِ بْنِ نَضْلَةَ الْجُشَمِىُّ تَفَرَّدَ بِهِ حَفْصٌ.*


----------



## tina_tina (1 ديسمبر 2006)

بص يا اخ كاسر
متفكرش انى هدخل وهقعد اشتم واسب لانك قولت كده عننا ولا عن المسيح رب المجد
اه فى ايه بتقول غيرة بيتك اكلتنى 
بس انا مهما شرحت انت مش هتقتنع خالص لانك حاطط فى دماغك كده

فلا داعى للكلام ده وتضيع الوقت عليك وعليا
ده مش هروب ولا لعدم امكانياتى للرد
بس الافضل ان يكون الحوار بشكل لائق للطرفين للاستفادة واحترام الاخر
ده رائى وده رادى
وشكرا على الاهانة دى
بس لما هتفهم اكيد هترجع فى كلامك


----------



## tina_tina (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*أما الأستاذ الذى أنزل الحديث عن جهل مطبق أنصحه بالقرأة الجيده والفهم والأدراك لذلك الحديث *

برضوا مصمم انى استاذ
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
وانا متشكرةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة اوى على انك حطيتنى فى صفحة الجهلاء
بس على الاقل انا مش جاهلة فى دينى


----------



## الكاسر (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*يا أنسه تينا هو انتى الله نزلتى الحديث وله المحترم LuckyPro 

ياريت تخدى بالك من الكلام أعلم انك فتاة وأسمك والنيك نيم الخاص بكى تينا *


----------



## huda (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*جزاكي الله خير مسلمه *


----------



## THE GALILEAN (1 ديسمبر 2006)

الكاسر;136437 قال:
			
		

> إلى جميع الأخوة المسلمون كيف تسكتون على تلك الأهانه لحبيبنا صلوات ربى وسلامه عليه
> 
> 
> 
> ...



انا اسالك اي اله انت تعبد هل هو الله ام اكبر الذي هو اله الشمس ؟ :dntknw:


----------



## LuckyPro (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*انا من انزلت الحديث*

*ولكنها تقصد النصوص التى من الكتاب المقدس الى انت ادرجتها*

*واهل هذا كل ما استطعت ان تجيب بة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## ارووجة (1 ديسمبر 2006)

> صدّق الله على الوحي إلى موسى النبي وأكد وأثبت صحته بواسطة معجزات قوية. شعّ وتألق من يسوع المسيح وجود الله بواسطة تعاليمه وأعماله التي إشتملت على معجزات قويه كثيرة شهدت على سلطانه الإلهي وقوته للخلاص. على عكس ذلك، عجز محمد عن فعل أية معجزات على الإطلاق؟ لم تُثبت أية معجزات صحة إدعاءات محمد بالنبوه. في الواقع أن محمد قد أعلن في القرآن أنه لا يستطيع أن يفعل أية معجزات: "وَقَالُوا لَوْلَا أُنزِلَ عَلَيْهِ آيَاتٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِ قُلْ إِنَّمَا الْآيَاتُ عِندَ اللَّهِ وَإِنَّمَا أَنَا نَذِيرٌ مُّبِينٌ" (العنكبوت 29: 50)؛ "أَوْ يَكُونَ لَكَ بَيْتٌ مِّن زُخْرُفٍ أَوْ تَرْقَى فِي السَّمَاء وَلَن نُّؤْمِنَ لِرُقِيِّكَ حَتَّى تُنَزِّلَ عَلَيْنَا كِتَابًا نَّقْرَؤُهُ قُلْ سُبْحَانَ رَبِّي هَلْ كُنتُ إَلاَّ بَشَرًا رَّسُولاً" (الإسراء 17: 93).
> 
> معجزات وقوّات الرب الإله له المجد ضرورية وأساسية جدّا لفهمنا للإله الحقيقي الحي ولإيماننا به، ولثقتنا بعمله الخلاصي في حياتنا ونفوسنا. ألإله الذي لا يعلن عن ذاته بمعجزات وقوات هو مجرد فكرة نظرية تعيش فقط في عقل ومُخيلة الشخص الذي يؤمن بها. هو إله لا حول له ولا قوة. هو إله لا يوجد في الواقع.


 


....


----------



## THE GALILEAN (1 ديسمبر 2006)

الكاسر قال:


> *الأهانه هى أنك تهين رسولى
> 
> الأهانه أنك تتحدث بعدم أحترام عن دينى
> 
> ...


*

-*


----------



## LuckyPro (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*الحقيقة لا اعلم لماذا الانحطاط الاخلاقى المحمدى المعتاد والمفاجىء دة*

*على العموم الظاهر كما قلت ان السلام قد بدا بالفعل العد التنازلى وانتهائة*


----------



## THE GALILEAN (1 ديسمبر 2006)

الكاسر 
هذه تعاليم دينك ورسولك الذي اذا اراد ان ينكح امرأة متزوجة وجب على زوجها طلاقها لينكحها محمد

مالك اتنرفزت مالك مش قادر ترد يا ضعيف البينات


----------



## THE GALILEAN (1 ديسمبر 2006)

> الكاسر
> أحترمونا نحترمكم تقلون فى أدبكم ليس لدينا غير الأحذيه الباليه فوق رؤسكم



لا لا لا, اذا تحترمونا انتم نحترمكم, نحن قبلكم ب 600 سنة نحن اهل الكتاب فاهم 

وما تقلش ادبك 

انا لا اؤمن بمحمد لانه ليس نبي وانا حر


----------



## tina_tina (2 ديسمبر 2006)

يا جدعان كفاية بقة 
انتوا ايه مش بتزهقوا
ليه كل واحد بيحاول يبهدل فى التاني بالطريقة دى
كفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه
مفيش دين سماوى يدعو باللى انتوا بتعملوه فى بعض ده
حررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررام 
علييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييكم
على الاقل خدوا هدنة الشهر ده
ربنا يباركلكم فى السنه الجاية وكل واحد يرجع لعقلة تانى
وده رائى وانا مسئولة عنه 
حتى لو اتهمونى بالجهل ​


----------



## lord12 (2 ديسمبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> بص يا اخ كاسر
> متفكرش انى هدخل وهقعد اشتم واسب لانك قولت كده عننا ولا عن المسيح رب المجد
> اه فى ايه بتقول غيرة بيتك اكلتنى
> بس انا مهما شرحت انت مش هتقتنع خالص لانك حاطط فى دماغك كده
> ...



لا ولله هو في احترام لديننا هنا وانا مش عارف؟
انا من ساعة ماجيت هنا وانا مش بشوف غير سب وشتم في الرسول والمسلمين
وبعدين الكلام الي انتي بتقوليه ده انا سمعته الف مره
كل ماجي اقول لحد مسيحي اشرحلي الاصحاحات دي يقول انا مهما قولت انت مش هاتقتنع
نفس الكلام بسمعه 
هو مالوش غير معنى واحد 
هذا هروب


----------



## tina_tina (2 ديسمبر 2006)

تصدق بالله
انا مش هضيع وقتى تانى مع حد
انا اوله بالوقت ده للاستفادة الشخصية 
واللى عاوز تفهمة افهمة 
حتى لوفهمته هروب مش بيهمنى 
والله يكرمك 
وكل سنه وانت طيب


----------



## lord12 (2 ديسمبر 2006)

انا اسف ياتينا  
واضح انك انسانه محترمه
بس معلش كلام اخوانك المسيحيين هنا ينرفز
مش بيبطلوا سب في رسولنا وديننا الاسلامي
عموما كل عام وانتي بخير


----------



## lord12 (2 ديسمبر 2006)

تعرفي ياتينا
احنا هنا بنتشتم وبنتسب ولو حد فينا بس رد بينطرد ويكتبوا عليه مطرود لقلة الأدب
بصراحه مفيش اي عدل هنا
عكس مثلا في منتدانا الاسلامي لي انا بروح فيه
مره انا قولت كلمه فواحد مسيحي فهمها غلط وافتكرها شتيمه واعترض عالكلام الي انا قولته
جه المشرف واعتذرله بالنيابه عني
انا من ساعة مادخلت هنا مفيش حد بيعتزرلنا ابدا على هذه الاهانات بالعكس المشرفين هنا بيجوا يباركوها كمان
دي مش معامله ابدا
عاملونا كويس مش هتلاقوا منا غير كل احترام
احنا مش بنحب نغلط في حد الا اذا حد استفزنا
مش بنسكت عن حقنا
وعيب بجد الكلام الي بيحصل ده
دي لايمكن تكون تعاليم المسيح ابدا


----------



## tina_tina (2 ديسمبر 2006)

لا داعى للاسف كلنا اخوات
وكل سنه وانت طيب


----------



## محمدباشا (2 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> تعرفي ياتينا
> احنا هنا بنتشتم وبنتسب ولو حد فينا بس رد بينطرد ويكتبوا عليه مطرود لقلة الأدب
> بصراحه مفيش اي عدل هنا
> عكس مثلا في منتدانا الاسلامي لي انا بروح فيه
> ...





أخى الكريم 

لا والله فى هنا ناس محترمه كتير 

مسلمين ومسيحيين 

بس العمليه فيها شوية ضغوط فكرية على الكل وطبعاً الضغوط دى خارجية مش مننا لا مسلمين ولا مسيحيين دى سياسة الغرب 
وأقولك حاجة تخليك مرتاح هنا 
من تجده يسبك او يسب دينك لا تقل له الا

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 

وأيضاً  

ربنا يسامحك ويهديك 

ولو عرفت تكمل كمل 

ولو ماعرفتش انسحب فى هدوء لن ولم تخسر شيء



بارك الله فيك وهدانا جميعاً مسلمين ومسيحيين الى الخير وكل الخير

وكل عام وانتم جميعاً بخير

أرجو أن تتقبلوا منى كل الإعتذار


----------



## فادية (2 ديسمبر 2006)

abdelazize alhalabi قال:


> الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وأصحابه ومن والاه .
> 
> أنا  طالب في الجامعة الأردنية  , نأخذ الآن في الكلية مادة إسمها مقارنة أديان  , تنظر في الأديان السماوية الثلاث ,
> أقول أننا نقرأ عن الدين  المسيحي ونذهب ونلتقي مع كثير من المسيحيين على إختلاف طوائفهم  , ذهبنا قبل يومين إلى كنيسه يسموا أنفسهم الكتابيين وكان تعاملهم لطيف جدا وقدموا لنا كل ما نحتاجه من ترحيب ومساعده ودعونا الى حضور لقاء معهم يوم الثلاثاء القادم . وطلبنا منهم فيلم آلام المسيح وقدموه لنا  ,  فحضرنا هذا الفيلم بالجامعة وناقشنا هذا الفيلم  وما فيه من تناقضات عجيبة  لا يمكن فهم تلك التناقضات وهي تيدنا نحن المسلمين قوة ويقين على أننا على الحق وأننا ورثة دعوة الأنبياء كلهم بما فيهم عيسى عليه السلام فنطلب من الشاركيين جميعا أن يوضحوا لنا تلك التناقضات التي تسبب حقيقة إشكالية عندنا وعند المسيحيين بشكل عام :
> ...


انا مش متعصبه ولا متشنجه


----------



## lord12 (2 ديسمبر 2006)

محمدباشا قال:


> أخى الكريم
> 
> لا والله فى هنا ناس محترمه كتير
> 
> ...



طيب بص ادي ريمون الي لسه متعين مشرف جديد شوف كاتب ايه




> مش يعترفو بالدجال المسحور محمد الاقرع ههههههههههههههههه
> وأما عائشة فمش محتاجة ظهور لأنى عندى فيديو ليها لسة واصلى حالا بس مينفعش حد أقل من 18




تخيل ده لما يكون رد مشرف
يبقى عليه العوض بقى
وانا اتمنى ان مفيش حد من اخواني المسلمين يناقشوا واحد زي ريمون ده ابدا ولا حد يديله اي اهتمام لأنه ماعندوش غير الشتم بس


----------



## محمدباشا (2 ديسمبر 2006)

تصدق انا لسه عارف منك دلوقتى ان ريمون تم تعينه مشرف 

بس على العموم 

ماتزعلش انا اسف نيابة عن الكل 

وياسيدى انت لسه ماشفتش حاجه 

بس برضه ممكن انك تجبر الجميع على احترامك انت 

اما بالنسبة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

فكثيراً لا يعترفون به فيجب عليك التماس العذر 

وبعدين كثيراً من المسيحيين وجدوا انفسهم مسيحيين 

ومن الصعب انك تغيرهم 

فهم مقتنعون بديانتهم 

وهذه حرية دينية 

لكم دينكم ولى دين 

وبعدين انا لى اصحاب مسيحيين كثير قوى مفيش حد فيهم مره كلمنى وحش عن دينى 

وأنا ايضاً 

المهم ربنا يهدى الجميع مسلمين ومسيحيين 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## فادية (2 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> طيب بص ادي ريمون الي لسه متعين مشرف جديد شوف كاتب ايه
> 
> 
> 
> ...




غلطان يا اخ لورد ريمون مش مشرف ولو كنت ركزت شويه كان شفت لون ريمون مختلف عن لون المشرفين 
بس الظاهر انت مش بتتابع في المنتدى دا غير المواضيع الي تعجبك وبس والا كنت شفت ليه ريمون اتغير لونو 
دور وشوف كدا وهتتاكد من كلامي


----------



## محمدباشا (2 ديسمبر 2006)

أخ لورد 

على ما أظن ان الذى اسمه باللون الأخضر يكون إما مرشح 

أو سيرشح للإشراف وليس مشرفاً 

المشرف لون إسمه أصفر


----------



## Scofield (2 ديسمبر 2006)

طيب مش عيب تتكلمو عنى و أنا غائب ولا كمان أى مصيبة تلبسوهانى؟
هو مفيش غير ريمون أيه بجيلكم فى كوابيس ولا أيه؟
أكيد عقلكم كل شوية يفكركم بأسمى
أنا عارف ريمون عملكم رعب هههههههههههههههههههه
لما أى شخص يحب يتكلم عليا أبقو أبعتولى حتى رسالة خاصة
مش تتبعو أسلوب الجبناء و تتكلمو من ورائى و انا غائب
وأشكر اخوتى الذين دافعو عنى


----------



## My Rock (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*طلعت قليل الادب بشكل يا كاسر*
*يخرب عقلك...*

*يغلق!*


----------

